# Arroyo City Report - 6/15



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

Fishing over the past two weeks has improved dramatically. There are two things I would highlight about the fishing over the past coupe of weeks. First, there are lots of small fish schooled up in groups of 10 to as many as 300. Second, there are a lot of trout on the flats, including a lot of trout mixed in with these schools of redfish. Probably every day over the last 12 days we have caught at least one trout mixed in with a pack of redfish. There are also a lot of laid up single trout around.

We had a period of weird slack tide and when that happens lat last week and when that happens I head to the East Cut. There were plenty of fish on the north side of the cut and pretty far east. The fish extended way to the north in a line. Even though there is not a lot of water moving mid-bay, there is enough water moving and plenty of access to deeper water for these fish on a slack tide. 

Tides got much better by the weekend and I have fished primarily south for the last 4 days. There are fish all over Cullen’s from the North Observation deck to the shoreline on 3 Guts. Pole the north south shorelines (please do not run them) and the lakes in South Cullen and you will find them.

Rattlesnake and Peyton’s have been really quiet but we had a big tidal surge yesterday which may help things in those two places this week. The sand from Little Bahamas to Three Amigos has scattered fish – not enough to really make wading for them worth while and too few to make it worth the trip to pole for them. Hopefully that changes quickly as summer settles in. I have not fished north of the Third Tower so I cannot speak for it up there.

I had engine issues one day last week and borrowed a Pathfinder for the day. I have to say, for anyone looking for an inexpensive poling skiff, this boat was awesome (despite what I said last week about the Maverick). Its not very comfortable and it takes some effort to get it up but it poles great and runs shallow. I am not going to be trading in the Hells Bay any time soon on one, but I was impressed, particularly for the price of the used ones I see.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice reds! Great job!


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Good report and nice fish.

Is the guy in the first pic really....ahhh nevermind.


----------

